# Beim Starten erscheint nur GRUB GRUB GRUB [...]

## McPringle

Hallo,

bisher habe ich nur Standard-Distris wie SuSE, Mandrake und zuletzt Debian benutzt, daher bin ich in der Tiefe des Systems nicht so bewandert - möchte es aber werden, daher habe ich mir Gentoo installiert.

Nun zu meinem Problem. Nach der ersten Installation von Gentoo und der Einrichtung von GRUB nach der Anleitung schien alles in Ordnung zu sein (successful). Doch sobald ich den PC starte, erscheint eines Bootmenüs nur der String GRUB bildschirmfüllend auf meinem Monitor.

Ein Start von Diskette (mit "root (hd0,0)", "kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3", "boot") startet mein System. Ich möchte es aber, wie unter den anderen Distris vorher auch, wie üblich von Festplatte starten.

Meine Konfiguration - eine Festplatte (10 GB), Gentoo ist das einzige System.

[quote]

/dev/hda1   /boot   ext2   (100 MB)

/dev/hda2   swap    swap   (256 MB)

/dev/hda3   /       ext3   (9889 MB)

[/quote]

Meine grub.conf:

[quote]

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

[/quote]

Ein Link auf menu.lst existiert. Hier meine Befehle und die Ausgaben von grub:

[quote]

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  16 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2

/boot/grub/grub.conf"... succeeded

Done.

[/quote]

Ich weiss nicht, wie ich mein Problem lösen soll. Bitte helft mir, Gentoo zum Laufen zu bekommen.

Danke

McPringle

----------

## hopfe

Nur eine Vermutung aber  kommentiere das splashimage mal aus.  Der Pfad könnte nämlich falsch sein. Laut Doku müßte er splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz sein.

----------

## McPringle

Hallo,

danke für den Tip, aber das war es leider nicht. Ich vermute Inkompatibilitäten mit meiner HD. Ich habe den Parameter "--force-lba" für den "setup" Befehl gefunden, leider funktioniert er bei mir nicht:

[code]

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup --force-lba (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  16 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install --force-lba/boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,0)/boot/g

rub/stage2 /boot/grub/grub.conf"... failed

Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist

[/code]

Wie man sieht, kommt ein "failed". Mist...

cu

McPringle

----------

## hopfe

 *McPringle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  Running "install --force-lba/boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/grub.conf"... failed
> ...

 

Scheinbar hängt er das "--force-lba" direkt an deinen Pfad an. Hast du mal versucht den install-Befehl von Hand einzugeben?

----------

## McPringle

Ja, ich habe versucht den install Befehl, wie er mir angezeigt wurde, von Hand einzugeben. Ich habe ihn per copy und paste übernommen und nur ein Leerzeichen zwischen Parameter und Pfad hinzugefügt, leider mag er das auch nicht haben.

Noch mehr Ideen? *verzeifel*

----------

## hopfe

Hast du mal versucht das --force-lba ans ende des Befehls zustellen? 

Was kommt dabei für eine Ausgabe?

----------

## McPringle

[quote="hopfe"]Hast du mal versucht das [b]--force-lba[/b] ans ende des Befehls zustellen? 

Was kommt dabei für eine Ausgabe?[/quote]

Ja, habe ich gerade auf Deinen Vorschlag getestet. Keine Fehlermeldung, aber beim Starten von Festplatte kommt weiterhin "GRUB GRUB GRUB ..."

Es muss doch möglich sein, Gentoo von Festplatte zu starten? Ich benutze auch gerne einen anderen Bootmanager, nur muss es funktionieren.

Trotzdem Danke für Deine Hilfe

McPringle

----------

## hopfe

Hattest du beim Setup von Grub /boot gemount? 

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist würde ich /boot mal mounten, alles löschen(vorher bzImage und menu.conf sichern) und danach das setup von Grub nochmal ausführen. 

Danach /boot umounten, rebooten und hoffen  :Smile: 

----------

## McPringle

[quote="hopfe"]Hattest du beim Setup von Grub /boot gemount?[/quote]

/boot war gemounted. Den Tip habe ich schon hier im Forum gefunden, leider hat er mir nicht weiter geholfen...

McPringle

----------

